# Rectificador controlado de potencia para generador eolico



## manu6 (Ene 3, 2009)

he construido un alternador trifasico con imanes permanentes,a partir de un motor de 3hp, para un eolico obte
niendo un resultado satifactorio segun las pruebas hechas,
a 100   rpm entrga  18  v rectificada sin carga y 14.2 v alimentando 8 lamparas alojenas de 220v 500w en paralelo
a 400   rpm  77 v sin carga y  65 v con carga                                           
a  800  rpm 155v sin carga y 131v con carga                                            " 
a 1138 rpm 220v sin carga
a 1346 rpm 220v con carga
el problema es el controlador,me gustaria que alguna mente mas lucida que la mia, me orientara,adjunto un esquema
 sacado de un libro pero no tiene valores  
                  un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2009)

Mira este datasheet
Es un integrado aplicado al control por fase, sirve para triac´s o tiristores

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/45801/SIEMENS/TCA785.html


----------



## manu6 (Ene 3, 2009)

me gustaria ponerle valores a este circuito,para poderlo construir con respecto al alternador que tengo,o encontrar uno similar. ¿ podria hacerlo con un simulador?


----------



## rogeliogamberro (Sep 17, 2010)

Hola Manu!

Te escribo por aqui debido a que soy nuevo y no he podido enviarte un MP. Me llamo Rogelio y he recibido de regalo la parte mecanica de un aerogenerador de 2KW que fue destruido por un temporal. Las partes recibidas pude reacondicionarlas pero no tengo nada de la electronica y desearia construirle un cargador a 24V. Solo se que genera entre 250V y 40V (segun me dijeron) y tiene la frecuencia variable en un rango. Tengo conocimientos de electronica como para construirlo pero necesitaria que me orientes con el circuito que debo construir. Me podrias ayudar?? Muchas gracias!


----------



## Scooter (Sep 18, 2010)

Veo complicado hacer un rectificador controlado de frecuencia variable.


----------



## charlestotalgamer (Dic 1, 2010)

hola mira yo fabrique un generador eolico chico que genera 3v en continua con un motor de iman permanente de una bomba de desagote de un lavarropas. necesito saber:
1-un diagrama para un rectificador sencillo, ya que estoy usando uno de un transformador viejo pero creo que no anda muy bien ya que el motor me genera sin nada 13v en alterna y cuando pasa a traves del rectificador se disminuye a 3v.
2-necesito un diagrama de un circuito que me indique cuando la pila esta cargada, ejemplo cuando entre las 2 pilas llegan a 4600ma de carga


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2010)

Un rectificador de silicio tiene una caida de 0,6 Vdc , en un puente caerán 1,2 Vdc.

Un díodo ràpido en cambio tiene una caida de 0,3 Vdc y en puente de 0,6.

Me parece que tenés algo mal , o en cortocircuito.

¿ Por que no ponés un diagrama de lo que estás haciendo ?

Saludos !


----------

